# Staff Sgt. Andrew P. Nelson, 82nd AB Alpha



## HKphooey (Sep 4, 2007)

*Fort Bragg  *An 82nd Airborne Division Paratrooper died Wednesday of wounds sustained when insurgents attacked his unit in Muqdadiyah, a mixed Sunni-Shiite town north of Baghdad, Iraq.
Staff Sgt. Andrew P. Nelson, 22, of Moorhead, Minn., was an Infantry Squad Leader with Alpha Troop, 1st Squadron, 73rd Cavalry Regiment, 2nd Brigade Combat Team, 82nd Airborne Division


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 4, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 4, 2007)

.


----------



## Kacey (Sep 4, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 4, 2007)

.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 4, 2007)

*.*


----------



## stickarts (Sep 5, 2007)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 5, 2007)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 6, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Ronin Moose (Sep 7, 2007)

.


----------



## Lynne (Sep 9, 2007)

.


----------



## LawDog (Sep 9, 2007)

Airborne - all the way - can't quit - won't quit.
R.
I.
P.
:knight:


----------



## Ping898 (Sep 9, 2007)

.


----------



## Tez3 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Poppy

*Velvet blanket, silky smooth, soft to touch.
Each jet black seed a single soldier,
A loved one, a lost one.
Every weeping petal dyed with blood,
No peace between each one.
Every long thin stem a hollow trench of sorrow,
Clasped between cold hand.
Keep me in your thoughts.

By Eleanor Minney age 9


----------



## HG1 (Sep 10, 2007)

:asian:


----------

